# Mitre splines grain



## JoshNZ (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll save the explanation and share a photo…










The corners are obviously mitre joints. I have cut blind slots for splines to go inside them. I don't have any boards as wide as the box is deep, so I can't rip a single spline with the grain orientated across the joint, which would be ideal strengthwise, I think…

I could rip a board into splines to run along the joint but I wondered since it's blind anyway, will I gain more strength from 2-3 splines beside each other, grain orientated across the joint?


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

Your work looks very good. 
I don't think it matters if it is one, two or more pieces to fill the spline. Like you mentioned, the grain orientation is most important.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think it matters whether you use a single piece or 2-3 pieces as the spline, since the strength is in the length of the spline rather than its width.


----------



## JoshNZ (Jun 22, 2015)

> Your work looks very good.
> I don t think it matters if it is one, two or more pieces to fill the spline. Like you mentioned, the grain orientation is most important.
> 
> - HTown


Thanks. And thanks, for both answers. Ripped a piece that would fit in the slot and cut it into little pieces to go across the joint. I think I'll get away with just two.


----------

